# Information on manufacturing process



## Khrys

Hi everybody,
So I need to write a report for a material course.There is two parts in this project:
-One part about materials
-The other one about manufacturing processes (how do they build it)
So we choose with some friend to talk about clubs.
We already found some informations about material but nothing for the second one.
So if you know some website where i can get those information would be very nice.
Thanks to all.
(sorry for my english i am french  )


----------



## broken tee

Khrys said:


> Hi everybody,
> So I need to write a report for a material course.There is two parts in this project:
> -One part about materials
> -The other one about manufacturing processes (how do they build it)
> So we choose with some friend to talk about clubs.
> We already found some informations about material but nothing for the second one.
> So if you know some website where i can get those information would be very nice.
> Thanks to all.
> (sorry for my english i am french  )


Good day to you:
Pardon my French, I'm an American:laugh:... to try to help you I would suggest E-mailing one of the club manufactuers such as, Adams Golf, Dunlop, Callaway, Ping, Taylor made or Nike. I do not believe there would be trade secrets involved or go to your local golf course and ask the course professional they are very knowledgable. Good luck on your report. 

Knowledge is Power


----------



## Cajun

> Hi everybody,
> So I need to write a report for a material course.There is two parts in this project:
> -One part about materials
> -The other one about manufacturing processes (how do they build it)
> So we choose with some friend to talk about clubs.
> We already found some informations about material but nothing for the second one.
> So if you know some website where i can get those information would be very nice.
> Thanks to all.
> (sorry for my english i am french  )


KZG has a little on their manufacturing process for their forged irons, there's even a short video. It's not a lot, but it may get you going.

KZG - The #1 Custom ProLine


This article has some about the casting process (the other process used for irons):

How golf club is made - material, manufacture, making, history, used, parts, components, dimensions, structure, steps, product, machine, History, Raw Materials, Design

Also I Seek Golf has a small blurb on the manufacturing process with decent pictures:

The Cast Iron Manufacturing Process | iseekgolf.com

Hope that helps a little.


----------

